# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Tragedy strikes P Town  fishing fleet

## MIke R

very sad.....but very much a part of what comes with this

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pb...11%2F121119773

----------


## Rosemary

Very sad.  Twin Lights - nice name.

----------


## MIke R

yeah ...they dont deserve this fate...they were barely hangin on financially

----------


## katva

Very sad.

----------


## amyb

A hard life and a tragic ending. R I P.

----------


## KevinS

It's a hard and dangerous life, one that my father went to great lengths to make sure that none of his children had to live.  None of us chose to live it either.  

My condolences to the family and friends.

----------


## MIke R

just spoke to the mate ( my former mate ) who saved the one guy....said he jumped on the boat and grabbed him as he was huddled on the one remaining part of the boat which was dry in the stern.....he then went to the wheelhouse  to look for the second crew member and it was 3/4 filled with water...banged on the window...screamed and shouted...nothing...but he knew the boat was going to roll over in a death roll soon so he made his way back to his boat and soon after she rolled and sunk...

the fact of the matter is, other than coal mining it is the most dangerous work out there.....when I think of all the close calls I have had, I  count my blessings......and am very glad I am now just a fair weather commercial fisherman

----------


## Hawke

Logging is second after fishing. Nearly lost my leg and life in a skidder. While I was in the hospital two other members of the crew were brought to the same hospital for treatment from other accidents

----------


## Reed

Hey Mike,

So sorry.  A hard life to say the least.  I worry every day about my husband Kona who thrives on fishing by his self on a small scalloping boat.  He loves what he does and the only thing that makes me feel good is that he isn't far out to sea but in a harbour. Still not perfect when the fog rolls in as it does frequently on the island. He is killing it this year but the weight of the scallops are down.  Making up $$$ by selling directly to high end restos around the country.  I have had some scary calls when things don't go right out there.  All the best to your friends. kr

----------


## MIke R

thanks Kimberly.....  the town is really bumming over this....

so many hairy days and nights for me when I was a full timer...one  night in particular where I called a few people ship to shore VHF because I truly did not think I was going to make the night..
the sea she will test your spirit and resolve for sure...

its a sickness I tell ya and I have no idea why we all do it....LOL..Im sure your hubby doesnt either...

but then we see a scene like this, where GC really nailed the hows and whys, and it all makes sense to us in a non rational way

----------


## katva

> the sea she will test your spirit and resolve for sure...



For sure... I've also been in some very scary situations at sea... Middle of the Pacific. Not fun, not easy. 

So sorry about this loss....

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> the sea she will test your spirit and resolve for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> . Middle of the Pacific. Not fun, not easy.




no one to call...no one to help you...you quickly become a problem solver now dont you?....or a victim..one or the other....

----------


## MIke R

good article....

http://www.wickedlocal.com/provincet...#axzz2CohsxUny

----------


## MIke R

and another....

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pb...NEWS/211200334

----------


## katva

Don't have the Internet to watch the videos. But yeah... Becoming resourceful is a big deal.   I don't have patience for those who can't solve problems...

----------


## MIke R

and thats exactly why Lena is getting shipped out to a Semester at Sea program in the not so distant future

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

Great!

----------


## MIke R

nice piece in the Boston Globe about the recently departed Capt Frottier and what his peers thought of him...


http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/201...txN/story.html

----------

